# Chinarello or better - what should I buy



## infopete (Nov 19, 2010)

While I am waiting and waiting to get my Merlin warranty solved I need a new road bike.

I like the look of the Chinarello but I'm happy to have my mind changed.

I've read lots of the Ebay threads and I am totally confused.

What road frame do you all think is the best value at the moment and from what supplier?



Oh and.... please click on my blog

http://americanbicyclegroup.wordpress.com


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

i have the chinarello, totally worth it, best bang for the buck. The ride is just amazing, so much better than the specialized festina that I have.


----------



## infopete (Nov 19, 2010)

Where did you buy it and do you have pictures?


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

mine is also mint!


----------



## infopete (Nov 19, 2010)

Haha stop teasing

Tell us how much you paid, where you bought them and show us pics.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't know anything but the Chinarello but one of my Felts failed in the same spot. Felt replaced it without even look at the frame based on what my LBS told them. As you probably already know, there are quite a few posts on here complaining about ABG's lack of honoring their warranties lately. Sounds like a company that are a hair away from closing their doors.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*chinarello?*

I tried a google search and an e-bay search and came up with nothing.

There are plenty of good values out there, but you need to post a price range.

The warranty refusal looks like a copout. Even if the bike was crashed and bent the RD hanger, it would not crack the frame, with the wheel in the bike. It's also one reason I never pay any attention to warranties. I don't expect them to be honored.

I've crashed carbon frames with aluminum dropouts, bent the dropout and it caused no frame damage.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

C-40 said:


> I tried a google search and an e-bay search and came up with nothing.


Maybe he was referring to this:
http://asteriskcycles.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/taiwanese-pinarello-prince-frame/

Taiwan = ROC -> RoChinese Pinarello?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

C-40 said:


> The warranty refusal looks like a copout. Even if the bike was crashed and bent the RD hanger, it would not crack the frame, with the wheel in the bike.


C-40. I didn't chime in on poor infopete's thread but last year I had a small piece of thin titanium sheet maybe a maximum of 0.5mm thick, 2mm wide and 5cm long. We all know how aluminum fatigues quickly when bent repeatedly and the pop-can pull-tab is a prime example. Bend those back & forth a few times and it snaps easily. So I thought I'd see how long it took to flex and break the titanium. Lemme tell ya - I gave up after goodness knows how many flexings. My hands were aching with the effort. So, unless Pete's dropout had a faulty weld or poor design, how the *hell* is it going to break?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I remember you from the other post. 

You mean to say they still haven't made a decision yet? It's not rocket science. What the heck are they waiting for?


----------



## persondude27 (May 14, 2008)

Chinarello is the name given to the generic, unbranded Chinese frames that are being sold for a few hundred bucks. I think the "oldest" looks, tastes, and smells like a Pinarello:
http://dengfubikes.com/product.asp?id=13&classid=21

Pete: That or a CAAD. Sweet deal for the money.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

persondude27 said:


> Chinarello is the name given to the generic, unbranded Chinese frames that are being sold for a few hundred bucks. I think the "oldest" looks, tastes, and smells like a Pinarello:
> http://dengfubikes.com/product.asp?id=13&classid=21
> 
> Pete: That or a CAAD. Sweet deal for the money.


That isn't the Pinarello clone. That frame is based on the Kuota Kredo.


----------



## BEHERIT (Oct 25, 2009)

Look at this Chinarello:
View attachment 219468


----------



## LarsEjaas (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the Chinarello's with Dogma paint are REALLY nice to look at, and if that is top priority I would go for that.

Other than that I think one of the Chinese frames with Oversize headtube and BB30 is a better buy - for what it is worth.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

wheres the best place to buy the chinarello frame/fork/headset shipped to the USA?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

There's a few on EBay right now. Allegedly produced in the same factory as Pinarello frames. You can also buy Pinarello stickers on EBay. 
All you need is some sparkly paint and you can save yourself a few thousand dollars.


----------



## danukgser (Dec 28, 2010)

Would anyone know of a UK based painter that would do a Pinarello paint job on one of these frames for me? I've tried searching but have found very little. I was also wondering if some of the more well known painters may not want to do it......

I'm really tempted to use one of these Chinarello framesets for the coming racing season.


----------



## MX304 (Nov 25, 2010)

danukgser said:


> Would anyone know of a UK based painter that would do a Pinarello paint job on one of these frames for me? I've tried searching but have found very little. I was also wondering if some of the more well known painters may not want to do it......
> 
> I'm really tempted to use one of these Chinarello framesets for the coming racing season.


Most of the Chinese sellers will do custom paint work. I had the one I ordered from Carbonzone painted in a Pinarello design, but with different colors. It was only $75 extra for the paint job and it looks great.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ot, blog = awesome

and maybe I missed it in the original saga, but a cracked head tube?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

These only seem to come in a 54cm size at the moment....right?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

BEHERIT said:


> Look at this Chinarello:
> View attachment 219468


where can i get this exact frame on ebay?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

man it's even got the scalloped ridges on the frame. although doesnt the prince and dogmas have a more teardropped seatpost collar?


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

LOUISSSSS said:


> where can i get this exact frame on ebay?


http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Full-Carbo...70685167202?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3f0617de62

Theres a link if you havent found it already. Maybe support the real Pinarello in some way too if possible


----------



## danukgser (Dec 28, 2010)

foofighter said:


> man it's even got the scalloped ridges on the frame. although doesnt the prince and dogmas have a more teardropped seatpost collar?


The Dogma's seat tube is a tear drop shape, but from what I can see looking at various Prince images (08/09 models) it appears to be a round profile. 

I'm sorely tempted to buy it now on one and have it painted like this:


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

chase196126 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Full-Carbo...70685167202?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3f0617de62
> 
> Theres a link if you havent found it already. Maybe support the real Pinarello in some way too if possible


that seller has a star nut headset shown as supplied, arent you supposed to use expander type headsets on carbon steerer? 
the headset that came with mine from greatkeenbike.com was expander type and as whole principal of star nut is that it digs in, so wouldnt be suitable for carbon?

also greatkeen are currently advertising sizes 50/52/54/56/58 so dnt let ebay sellers lack of stock stop you, this bike is mint!

and yeh its only new dogmas with "aeroish" seatpost.


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

although that frame is slightly diff to mine looking close, internal rear brake cable (meh..) italian bb (mines english) and carbon dropouts? but same quoted weight as mine (mine came in below est.)

do people gen like the pinarello paint schemes? that one above is pretty much the only one ive seen that doesnt give me seizures and ruin the frame shape (imho of ourse)


----------



## athletic91 (May 28, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> where can i get this exact frame on ebay?


This is more original compared to the one greatkeen offers in the sense that it has the ridges in the fork and seat stays as well as internal top tube cable routing.

I am lost on whether it is a prince clone or dogma clone


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

my greatkeen has all the fork etc. ridging and profiling of original but external cable stops, as do all others people have bought from there.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

athletic91 said:


> This is more original compared to the one greatkeen offers in the sense that it has the ridges in the fork and seat stays as well as internal top tube cable routing.
> 
> I am lost on whether it is a prince clone or dogma clone


it looks like a prince clone, the chainstays are straight. on the dogma, the chainstays are curved (which i like) Anyone know where i can get a china version?


----------



## revolator (Oct 11, 2007)

This version has a bit of curve to the chainstays: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250680015868&category=98084&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

what, like this one?
View attachment 220542


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

can anyone confirm if the chinarello prince has the asysmetric bits that pinarello advertises?


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

my chainstays are asymmetric, it looked a little alarming at 1st look when building as looked like rear wheel allignment issues, a bit of measuring and i take my hat off too them!


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

asherstrash1 - Where did you purchase your frame from?



asherstash1 said:


> my chainstays are asymmetric, it looked a little alarming at 1st look when building as looked like rear wheel allignment issues, a bit of measuring and i take my hat off too them!


----------



## danukgser (Dec 28, 2010)

asherstash1 said:


> my greatkeen has all the fork etc. ridging and profiling of original but external cable stops, as do all others people have bought from there.


I'm guessing you are in the UK? If so did you get stung for any import duty?


----------



## inverse137 (Jun 14, 2010)

Italianrider76 said:


> These only seem to come in a 54cm size at the moment....right?


I emailed ebay user login_sen about a 58cm chinarello. Below is his reply:

"Hi friend .
58 cm frame will come in next month , I think .
Because of the Chinese New Year is coming on 3rd , Feb , so the factory will be on holiday . That's why we need to wait until next month .
Please contact with me in next month .
Best regards!
--
Cyclingyong & Customyong's Team"


----------



## madmaxfield23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Be careful with ordering from Cycling yong. 
He just had a bad batch of forks go through. Speaking from experience (nearly six weeks) he also does not honor his warranty in a timely manner.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you buy a Chinano component group to go along with the Chinarello? Or is it Chinram?


----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

jaggrin said:


> Do you buy a Chinano component group to go along with the Chinarello? Or is it Chinram?


No, a proper Chinarello needs to have chinpagnolo!


----------



## carliman56 (Mar 18, 2011)

there's 5 treads on chinarellos and Chinese carbon products, a lot of info there and prices, reviews...


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone know of someone in NYC that would paint the frame? or how to get some kind of pattern mask to replicate the Dogma paint scheme?


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

MojoHamuki said:


> Anyone know of someone in NYC that would paint the frame? or how to get some kind of pattern mask to replicate the Dogma paint scheme?


It only cost $60 extra for it to come painted.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

can I pay for it with counterfeit money?


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

ewitz said:


> can I pay for it with counterfeit money?


you can try. but mostly accepts paypal.


----------



## rdbike9 (May 7, 2011)

*go Chinarello but get creative*

Prince mold with custom last name decals. Solid on performance on a budget. Sorry about the close up pic, limited room for space in the city.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

Nice, what bar tape is that?


----------



## rdbike9 (May 7, 2011)

Fizik white gloss, easy to clean


----------



## relsah (May 13, 2011)

nice! i like the custom paint on your bike.

i'm planning to build one myself, so i hope you don't mind me asking details about your bike. 

1. where did you order from
2. how long it took from order to delivery? 
3. how is the quality of the frame and fork? 
4. did you order the seatpost, handlebar from them as well?
5. and lastly, how was the ride?

thanks


----------



## rdbike9 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, paint is Matte Black 
Ordered from Miracle Trade, from Lisa
3months from placing oder
quality is good. This is the second one I have owned never had any issues. This bike has about 2K miles on it so far no issues. I love it
Seat post bought separate, Fizik, handlebars are Easton EC90's. I don't like buying other parts from China are really heavy in my opinion. 
No issues I also have a Scott Plasma I race on and the quality is equal to that.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

rdbike9 said:


> Prince mold with custom last name decals. Solid on performance on a budget. Sorry about the close up pic, limited room for space in the city.


That's nice!

Although I still don't get why people mess up the seat tube decal. Just like the one in your picture which was placed the wrong way. It should be read from left to right, which would translate to bottom-to-top on the seat tube. But the way you have placed it , it reads from top to bottom or right to left.

Other than that, pretty cool looking!


----------



## rdbike9 (May 7, 2011)

That is the way it reads on my Scott Plasma Ltd, funny you mention that because when I was applying it felt so wrong. i guess this is the best part about building your own, you can design it anyway you like and cant be wrong. On most bikes it does read LtoR or BtoT but I just went with the way my other bike was set up. Thanks they are fun projects.


----------



## JohnJGreenfield (Mar 13, 2008)

Does a Chinarelo ride as good as the real thing........I see lots about how they look, how cheap etc, but very little about the ride. That's what is important isn't it? Or are we just looking for pose factor?


----------

